# My Brandy.



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

So, I though it may be nice to keep a journal of my girls progress, my progress too I guess!

Horse Details:
-Quarter Horse
-Mare
-14.1hh
-Sorrel
-9yrs
-Western trained, has mostly been used for mustering and barrels.

Well how to start hmm.. I bought Brandy 11.05.10 as my first 'western horse' I actually had a QH a while ago that I took to a few campdrafts and some teampenning and stuff but he was never great at it, decent though.

I plan to use her for mostly barrels but I will be taking her to a fair few campdrafts and I'm thinking about going on an endurance ride next month.

Below are a few pictures of the girl herself.


----------

